# Raijintek Triton undicht



## Sergenrazor (2. März 2016)

Ich musste heute leider feststellen das meine Triton nach 7 Monaten Betrieb leck geschlagen hat und meine Grafikkarte unter Wasser gesetzt hat.
Die hier ist meine 2 Raijintek Triton, die erste kam schon bei mir undicht an mit einen nassen Karton. 

Hier ein paar Bilder:

Pic-Upload.de - 82b1bcf8-f27a-45fc-8846-85872428ed.jpg

Pic-Upload.de - 85b65f9a-787e-4c56-bd1-4e5b4c99786.jpg

Pic-Upload.de - 8c3cba57-ee93-4e31-b46c-56cf5a5ac279.jpg


Ich habe Caseking angerufen und die meinten ich soll meine WaKü und die Grafikkarte einschicken. Der nette Herr hat mir das so erklärt das die Graffikkarte zu Raijintek weitergeleitet wird und sie dann entscheiden wie sie vorgehen.
Bei der Grafikkarte handelt es sich zum Glück nur um eine Asus Radeon 7950.


----------



## KonterSchock (2. März 2016)

*AW: Finger weg von der Raijintek Triton*

Schon krass ey, hast du es mal beim Hersteller gemeldet? Melde es mal! Mit Beweis Bilder.

das kannst du nicht einfach so stehen lassen, mach es Public, nur so kann sich was ändern sprich mehr Qualität, Prüfung bevor es in Produktion geht.

meld es, ich hoffe das deine Grafikkarte noch geht, und das Zeug weg wischen kannst.

schon ärgerlich, geht mal garnet klar.


----------



## etar (2. März 2016)

*AW: Finger weg von der Raijintek Triton*

Naja liest man öfter, Google mal


----------



## big-erL (2. März 2016)

*AW: Finger weg von der Raijintek Triton*

Meine arctic accelerator hybrid 1 ist auch nach 3 Jahren ausgelaufen. zum Glück nur am Radiator. 
Die Qualität muß noch gesteigert werden, Definitiv!

Ich konnt sie mit nem neuen AGB und bissel Bastelarbeit noch retten.

Aber deine ist schon grass


----------



## Sergenrazor (2. März 2016)

*AW: Finger weg von der Raijintek Triton*

Ich schätze die Grafikkarte ist im Eimer, zuerst hatte ich Artefakte und Bild aussetzter. Ich hatte gedacht das liegt an meinen hohen OC Settings habe dann alles auf Werkseinstellungen zurückgesetzt  nach 10 Minuten hat aber dann die Sicherung meiner Aldi Steckdosenleiste ausgelöst, was nicht gerade für mein Corsair Netzteil spricht.


----------



## Gamer090 (2. März 2016)

*AW: Finger weg von der Raijintek Triton*

Wenn dein Netzteil nicht zuerst auslöst dann stimmt aber bei deinem Netzteil schon mal etwas ganz und gar nicht und was deine WaKü angeht, ich hoffe das der Hersteller dir Ersatz anbietet weil 7 Monate sind schon sehr wenig damit deine WaKü als alt gilt.


----------



## irishrOy (2. März 2016)

*AW: Finger weg von der Raijintek Triton*

Ouh shit, und ich hab auch längere Zeit überlegt die Triton als AOI-WaKü zu benutzen...
dodged a bullet there 

Dir wünsch ich noch viel Glück, vielleicht kann man ja die Graka noch retten! Und bleib auf jeden Fall dran, 2x in Folge ist wirklich mehr als nur kacke für eine Firma


----------



## orca113 (3. März 2016)

*AW: Finger weg von der Raijintek Triton*

Mein Beileid.

Wenn ich aber auch schon sehe wie dort das Kabel ist das Pumpen/AGB Gehäuse geführt ist wundert mich gar nichts mehr. Tolle "Ingenieursleistung"...

Drücke dir die Daumen das du zumindest deine Triton ersetzt bekommst. Meiner Meinung nach lässt du dir lieber das Geld zurückgeben wenn das irgendwie geht.


----------



## Narbennarr (3. März 2016)

*AW: Finger weg von der Raijintek Triton*

Leider kein Einzelfall bei der Triton :\


----------



## chapchap (3. März 2016)

*AW: Finger weg von der Raijintek Triton*

Jop, hatte ich bei meiner inkl Flocken auch .. ging auch zurück


----------



## Oachkatze (3. März 2016)

*AW: Finger weg von der Raijintek Triton*

ich hoffe das die lepa exllusion 240  besser läuft . aber schaut baugleich aus


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (3. März 2016)

*AW: Finger weg von der Raijintek Triton*

Das ist ja mehr als ärgerlich. Eigentlich ist Raijintek ja eine gute Firma aber das wirft einen dunklen Schatten auf die.


----------



## Oachkatze (3. März 2016)

*AW: Finger weg von der Raijintek Triton*

So kann man sich täuschen .. stell dir mal vor da wäre ne GTX titan drin oder ne 980 ti


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (3. März 2016)

*AW: Finger weg von der Raijintek Triton*

Das wäre der reinste Albtraum, auch wenn sie ersetzt wird muss man schlimmstenfalls wochenlang auf Ersatz warten.


----------



## Oachkatze (3. März 2016)

*AW: Finger weg von der Raijintek Triton*

Ja wenn überhaupt . Solche firmen wissen immer einen § wo sie verschohnt bleiben. und wenn wird man immer weiter verbunden und weiter und weiter  da gehen schon mal monate vorbei


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (3. März 2016)

*AW: Finger weg von der Raijintek Triton*

Bei solchen Firmen würde ich dann nie wieder was kaufen  Lebenslang hätten die dann bei mir verkackt


----------



## Oachkatze (3. März 2016)

*AW: Finger weg von der Raijintek Triton*



nWo-Wolfpac schrieb:


> Bei solchen Firmen würde ich dann nie wieder was kaufen  Lebenslang hätten die dann bei mir verkackt



Ditooooo !! 

Ich seh gerade du arbeitest mit 2 Graks  hahah Bringt sich das schon was ?


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (3. März 2016)

*AW: Finger weg von der Raijintek Triton*

Bei Physx Spielen bringt das echt einiges, bei Batman Arkham Knight z.B. gut 30 % mehr FPS


----------



## Oachkatze (3. März 2016)

*AW: Finger weg von der Raijintek Triton*



nWo-Wolfpac schrieb:


> Bei Physx Spielen bringt das echt einiges, bei Batman Arkham Knight z.B. gut 30 % mehr FPS



Echhhtt SOO VIEL :O krass ,, vilt steck ich mir da auch noch eine rein wenn sich das so auszahlt


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (3. März 2016)

*AW: Finger weg von der Raijintek Triton*

Ja, aber wie gesagt bringt nur bei Physx Spielen was, und da gibt´s ja leider nicht soooo viele. Ich hab die 750Ti für 50 € bekommen und da habe ich mir gedacht "Kann man ja mal machen". Und wenn DirectX12 hält was es verspricht werden dann beide Karten genutzt, und dann hat es sich noch mehr gelohnt.


----------



## Oachkatze (3. März 2016)

*AW: Finger weg von der Raijintek Triton*



nWo-Wolfpac schrieb:


> Ja, aber wie gesagt bringt nur bei Physx Spielen was, und da gibt´s ja leider nicht soooo viele. Ich hab die 750Ti für 50 € bekommen und da habe ich mir gedacht "Kann man ja mal machen". Und wenn DirectX12 hält was es verspricht werden dann beide Karten genutzt, und dann hat es sich noch mehr gelohnt.




gibs eigendlich ne liste wo dies aufgezählt wird welche games so PhsyX tauglich sind 

jaaa muss mal schaun weil die 980 ti ist ja in der hinsicht ein broken


----------



## Nathenhale (3. März 2016)

*AW: Finger weg von der Raijintek Triton*



Narbennarr schrieb:


> Leider kein Einzelfall bei der Triton :\



Wenn selbst  du das sagst ist das auf jeden fall eine Produkt von dem man sich vernhalten sollte.


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (3. März 2016)

*AW: Finger weg von der Raijintek Triton*

List of games with hardware-accelerated PhysX support - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
PhysX | GeForce

Überall wo bei der ersten Liste GPU steht klappt das auch mit der zweiten Grafikkarte als PPU.
ich glaube bei einer 980Ti lohnt sich keine extra PPU Grafikkarte.


----------



## Nathenhale (3. März 2016)

*AW: Finger weg von der Raijintek Triton*

Dumme Frage und offtopic PPU steht für Phsikprocessingunit oder? Nur ohne Rechtschreib fehler halt ;


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (3. März 2016)

*AW: Finger weg von der Raijintek Triton*



Nathenhale schrieb:


> Dumme Frage und offtopic PPU steht für Phsikprocessingunit oder? Nur ohne Rechtschreib fehler halt ;



Ja das ist korrekt  Die zweite Karte berrechnet nur die Physic (aka Physx), das kann man im Grafiktreiber Menü einstellen.
So kann sich die 970 komplett auf die Grafik konzentrieren.


----------



## Oachkatze (3. März 2016)

*AW: Finger weg von der Raijintek Triton*



nWo-Wolfpac schrieb:


> List of games with hardware-accelerated PhysX support - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> PhysX | GeForce
> 
> Überall wo bei der ersten Liste GPU steht klappt das auch mit der zweiten Grafikkarte als PPU.
> ich glaube bei einer 980Ti lohnt sich keine extra PPU Grafikkarte.



Ahaja das zahlt sich nicht aus  aber danke für die info


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (3. März 2016)

*AW: Finger weg von der Raijintek Triton*



Oachkatze schrieb:


> Ahaja das zahlt sich nicht aus  aber danke für die info



Gerne  Ich hoffe ja das sich das mit DirectX12 noch mehr auszahlen wird, ansonsten wird sich die Karte halt die meiste Zeit langweilen. Oder ich packe sie irgendwann in den HTPC, spätestens wenn Pascal da ist und der 4k Monitor


----------



## Nathenhale (3. März 2016)

*AW: Finger weg von der Raijintek Triton*

Also an deiner Stelle würde ich mir eine Fury X fazu kaufen und sie bei Ashes of Singu.  als beschleuniger verwenden das sind mal sinvoll Investierte 650 Euo oder ?


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (3. März 2016)

*AW: Finger weg von der Raijintek Triton*



Nathenhale schrieb:


> Also an deiner Stelle würde ich mir eine Fury X fazu kaufen und sie bei Ashes of Singu.  als beschleuniger verwenden das sind mal sinvoll Investierte 650 Euo oder ?



Das wäre mir dann doch zuviel des guten  Für die 750Ti hab ich nur 50 € bezahlt 
Wenn ich Geld zuviel hätte würde ich mir auch 4 TitanX reinhauen


----------



## Nathenhale (3. März 2016)

*AW: Finger weg von der Raijintek Triton*

Ach was dazu dann noch ne 1500 Watt PSU und nen 5960x und du hättest auch nen Auto davon kaufen können.


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (3. März 2016)

*AW: Finger weg von der Raijintek Triton*



Nathenhale schrieb:


> Ach was dazu dann noch ne 1500 Watt PSU und nen 5960x und du hättest auch nen Auto davon kaufen können.



 Das stimmt, und der Stromanbieter freut sich auch


----------



## Sergenrazor (3. März 2016)

*AW: Finger weg von der Raijintek Triton*

Ich habe jetzt WaKü+Grafikkarte bei Caseking eingeschickt. Mal kucken wann sie sich melden.

Weis einer wann die neuen AMD Grafikkarten erscheinen?


----------



## Q-Pit (3. März 2016)

*AW: Finger weg von der Raijintek Triton*



Sergenrazor schrieb:


> Weis einer wann die neuen AMD Grafikkarten erscheinen?



Mitte des Jahres sollen die ersten kommen


----------



## Sergenrazor (3. März 2016)

*AW: Finger weg von der Raijintek Triton*



Q-Pit schrieb:


> Mitte des Jahres sollen die ersten kommen



Solange wird wohl die Onboard GPU erhalten müssen :/

EDIT:  Ist der be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 empfehlenswert? Ich habe ein Zalman H1 Gehäuse und  Corsair Vengeance Pro Series gold DDR3-2400  Arbeitsspeicher.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (3. März 2016)

*AW: Finger weg von der Raijintek Triton*

Der DRP3 ist zu hoch fürs H1 und der RAM passt möglicherweise auch nicht drunter. Würde den Genesis nehmen

1x Prolimatech Genesis Kühlkörper Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
2x EKL Alpenföhn Wing Boost 2 140mm, Royal Blue Plus (84000000104) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
1x Prolimatech Genesis Lufterklemmen 14 mm x 25mm


----------



## Nathenhale (4. März 2016)

*AW: Finger weg von der Raijintek Triton*



Q-Pit schrieb:


> Mitte des Jahres sollen die ersten kommen



Ja laut der Infos die ich bis jetzt kenne aber nor mobil und kleine Chips also richtung 460 470 also keine richtig gaming sachen .


----------



## Estacado7706 (6. März 2016)

*AW: Finger weg von der Raijintek Triton*

Hast du in den letzten Wochen irgendwas an der Triton gemacht? (Wasser nachgefüllt o.ä. gilt auch).
Diese Minilecks können  durch kleine Haarrisse, die zuerst mal gar nicht auffallen, langsam entstehen durch die Vibrationen im Gehäuse. Und die Risse kommen meist daher, dass das Acrylglas recht anfällig gegen Spannungen ist. Es reichen teilweise schon zu fest angezogene Fittings, damit das passiert. Das ist leider genau der eine Nachteil, den das Zeug mit sich bringt. Dafür ist es auf Jahre hinweg farbbeständig, bleibt also sauber durchsichtig etc.


Ansonsten sollte Raijintek eigentlich ein guter Anlaufpunkt für RMAs sein. Es gab wohl schon Fälle, in denen Teile ausgetauscht wurden, die bei einem unbedarften Moddingversucht zerstört wurden.


----------



## Sergenrazor (7. März 2016)

*AW: Finger weg von der Raijintek Triton*



Estacado7706 schrieb:


> Hast du in den letzten Wochen irgendwas an der Triton gemacht? (Wasser nachgefüllt o.ä. gilt auch).
> Diese Minilecks können  durch kleine Haarrisse, die zuerst mal gar nicht auffallen, langsam entstehen durch die Vibrationen im Gehäuse. Und die Risse kommen meist daher, dass das Acrylglas recht anfällig gegen Spannungen ist. Es reichen teilweise schon zu fest angezogene Fittings, damit das passiert. Das ist leider genau der eine Nachteil, den das Zeug mit sich bringt. Dafür ist es auf Jahre hinweg farbbeständig, bleibt also sauber durchsichtig etc.
> 
> 
> Ansonsten sollte Raijintek eigentlich ein guter Anlaufpunkt für RMAs sein. Es gab wohl schon Fälle, in denen Teile ausgetauscht wurden, die bei einem unbedarften Moddingversucht zerstört wurden.



Habe die Kühlflüssigkeit mit der mitgelieferten Farbe Blau gefärbt und andere Lüfter für den Radiator genutzt. Ansonsten habe ich nichts weiter verändert, der Schaden ist nach 7 Monaten Betrieb aufgetreten . Leider habe ich erst gemerkt das irgendwas nicht stimmt als meine Sicherung ausgelöst hat.
Es scheint so an der Einführung des PVM Kabels das Dichtungsmaterial Porös geworden ist oder sich kleine Risse gebildet haben. Jedenfalls bin ich von Raijintek enttäuscht und werde wohl in Zukunft zumindest keine Wasserkühlungen mehr von denen kaufen.
Vorher hatte ich eine Antec H20 620 und mit der war ich sehr zufrieden, hatte sie 3,5 Jahre in Betrieb bis ich sie Verkauft habe.


----------



## Sergenrazor (8. März 2016)

*AW: Finger weg von der Raijintek Triton*

Caseking hat sich gemeldet, die schicken mir wohl das Geld für die Wasserkühlung auf mein Konto zurück und leiten die Grafikkarte zu Raijintek weiter. Ich habe mich bereits auch bei Raijintek gemeldet und denen die Situation ausführlich geschildert und auch eine Antwort bekommen, jedenfalls wollen sie sich darum kümmern sobald die Grafikkarte da eingetroffen ist.
Bisher bin ich mit den Support von Caseking und Raijintek zufrieden.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (9. März 2016)

*AW: Finger weg von der Raijintek Triton*

Krass 

Son Ding hatte ich als 280mm auch eine Weile im Betrieb, bis ich die Flöhe hab husten gehört und mir die Pumpe auf´n Sack ging ... Dann habe ich sie ausgebaut und bin auf Luftkühlung zurück ...

Jetzt wo ich das lese bin ich ja richtig froh diesen Schritt gegangen zu sein ... Bei mir wäre es, wenn es so gekommen wäre, leider keine 7950 gewesen   ... Da drück ich dir mal die Daumen, das alles gut über die Bühne geht ...
Aber das Wochenlange warten scheinst du jetzt trotzdem am Backen zu haben 

Dann hat sich das wohl erledigt mit dem verkaufen wollen


----------



## ferdi1982 (9. März 2016)

*AW: Finger weg von der Raijintek Triton*

Verdammt das ist extrem aergerlich!......die Triton gefaellt mir sehr.....aber leider habe ich zu oft ueber die Probleme mit den Undichtigkeiten gelesen und werde mal vorerst die Finger davon lassen  Leider 
Hoffe Du kriegst deine Graka irgendwie ersetzt, fingers crossed.


----------



## Sergenrazor (9. März 2016)

*extrem guter Support*

Gerade eben hat sich der nette Herr vom Raijintek Support bei mir telefonisch gemeldet und mir ausführlich erläutert wie jetzt weiter vorgegangen wird. Meine Grafikkarte wurde gesäubert und wird die nächsten Tage getestet und falls alles in Ordnung ist zurück gesendet. Falls die VGA Defekt sein sollte kriege ich den momentanen Wert erstattet.
Außerdem scheint es sich wohl nur um eine sehr geringe Anzahl undichter Triton´s zu handeln, was wohl größtenteils auf falsche Handhabung zurückführen lässt aufgrund der hohen Modularität (Wasser wechseln & färben, erweitern).

Jedenfalls hat der Raijintek Support einen sehr guten Eindruck bei mir hinterlassen.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (9. März 2016)

*AW: Finger weg von der Raijintek Triton*

So krass das auch ist ..  Also der Support macht einen verdammt guten Eindruck ... Hut ab


----------



## Narbennarr (9. März 2016)

Danke für die Rückmeldung. Toller Support hätte ich niemals erwartet!
Bauchschmerzen hätte ich bei der Triton aber weiterhin!


----------



## iGameKudan (9. März 2016)

Naja, sehr geringe Anzahl - man liest dafür aber wirklich oft von undichten Tritons. 

Und nur damit du dich mal darauf einstellt: Jenachdem, ob die den Gebrauchtwert der Karte oder den Neupreis einer vergleichbaren Karte (R9 380) als Grundlage nehmen, bekommst du da keine 100€ raus.

Trotzdem sehr positiv, dass der Support so problemlos handelt.


----------



## ferdi1982 (10. März 2016)

*AW: Finger weg von der Raijintek Triton*

Toller Support, hätte ich nicht gedacht das sie die Karte noch säubern, testen etc.! 
Also wenn die ne verbesserte Version rausbringen werde ich mir wirklich einen Kauf in Erwägung ziehen.
An dieser Stelle auch ein Lob an den Support von Caseking! Kenne da wenige Firmen welche die Graka auf eigene Kosten weitergeschickt hätten, da gäbe es "X" Ausreden!


----------



## Sergenrazor (10. März 2016)

Soeben habe ich die Nachricht erhalten, das die Grafikkarte nun wieder perfekt funktioniert und auf den Rückweg ist. Es wurde sogar ein Video als Anhang eingefügt wo meine Grafikkarte gebencht wird.
Außerdem wurde mir auch gesagt das eine verbesserte Version von der Triton in Arbeit ist.

Der Support von Caseking und Raijintek ist wirklich erstklassig!


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (10. März 2016)

Sergenrazor schrieb:


> Soeben habe ich die Nachricht erhalten, das die Grafikkarte nun wieder perfekt funktioniert und auf den Rückweg ist. Es wurde sogar ein Video als Anhang eingefügt wo meine Grafikkarte gebencht wird.
> Außerdem wurde mir auch gesagt das eine verbesserte Version von der Triton in Arbeit ist.
> 
> Der Support von Caseking und Raijintek ist wirklich erstklassig!



Super das freut mich für dich, ganz ehrlich. 
Mit Caseking habe ich auch nur positive Erfahrungen gemacht, schön zu hören das Raijintek in der gleichen Liga spielt.
Da kann sich so manch eine Firma eine Scheibe von abschneiden, Namen nenne ich jetzt mal absichtlich nicht.


----------



## willi4000 (10. März 2016)

Hatte mir auch eine Raijintek Triton Core gekauft. Zum Glück war der AGB schon bei Lieferung undicht. Caseking hat mir den Kaufpreis ohne zu zögern nach Rücksendung erstattet.
Es ist sehr erfreulich das Raijintek so einen guten Support hat.


----------



## ferdi1982 (11. März 2016)

Auf die verbesserte Version bin ich mal gespannt und vielleicht werde ich da dann zuschlagen  Der Support ist echt Phenomenal! 
Es freut mich das es deiner Graka nach dem Sanitorium Aufenthalt wieder viel besser geht  LoL


----------



## Haky (11. März 2016)

Nabend...
Menscg, nun habe ich aber ein wenig mulmiges Gefühl im Bauch....
Habe mir gerade die treten ringebaut....Das ganze auch noch liegend....


----------



## mad-onion (2. Mai 2016)

Also es ist zwar eine Weile her dass hier geschrieben wurde, aber zu dem Thema Risse in der Triton möchte ich nocht etwas beitragen.
Ich selbst suche momentan auch nach einem einstieg in die Welt der Wakü, da kam mir die Triton eigentlich wie gerufen, da sie erweiterbar ist. 
Natürlich informiere ich mich bevor ich Wasser in meinen Rechner lasse besonders intensiv und die Risse in den Triton Pumpengehäusen sind ein ziemliches Problem.
Oft wird als Ursache (wie auch hier) unsachgemäße Handhabung seitens des Käufers ins Feld geführt. Das kann ich so leider nicht stehen lassen!
Ich habe soeben das Vorstellungsvideo der Triton von Raijintek auf der Computex gesehen. Man sollte eigentlich davon ausgehen, dass Mitarbeiter von Raijintek sachgemäß mit ihren Produkten umgehen, weswegen mich umso mehr wundert, was ich in dem Video gesehen habe. Aber schaut es euch ruhig mal selbst an und ihr werdet etwas mit erstaunen feststellen: 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ov2_Lvkj0RM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Na? Habt ihr es gesehen?Macht mal bei 0:32 Min Pause/Standbild..  Selbst das Vorführmodell (welches ausschliesslich von Raijintek's Mitarbeitern "sachgemäß" montiert werden konnte) hat Risse im Plexiglasgehäuse!
Das ist der unwiderlegbare Beweis, vom Hersteller selbst erbracht, dass diese Risse ohne Einwirkung des Käufers entstehen! 
Das ist also faktisch ein in Serie produzierter, herstellerseitiger Konstruktionsfehler! Man beachte mal das Datum des Videos, trotz knapp eineinhalb Jahren Zeit entstehen auch heute noch solche Risse, was darauf schliessen lässt, dass dieser Konstruktionsfehler zwischenzeitig nicht behoben wurde, man ersetzt einfach "im Einzelfall" den entstandenen Schaden. Das ist sicher günstiger als die Produktion zu optimieren 
Also wem das noch passiert und das Video kennt, kann sich darauf auch berufen, wenn ihm der Vorwurf unsachgemäßer Handhabung gemacht werden sollte.


----------



## mr2insane (2. Mai 2016)

Hast du es denn schon Raijintek so beigebracht ?


Gruß


----------



## Chimera (2. Mai 2016)

mad-onion schrieb:


> Also es ist zwar eine Weile her dass hier geschrieben wurde, aber zu dem Thema Risse in der Triton möchte ich nocht etwas beitragen.
> Ich selbst suche momentan auch nach einem einstieg in die Welt der Wakü, da kam mir die Triton eigentlich wie gerufen, da sie erweiterbar ist.



Kleiner Tip zu erweiterbaren AiOs: wenn du ne erweiterbare AiO willst, die zudem nicht nach Spielzeug, sondern nach ner echten Wakü aussieht, dann ist die EK Predator wohl die bessere Wahl. Die ist halt nicht ganz so billig, alternativ gäb es noch die Fractal Design Kelvin als 120-er, 240-er und 360-er Modell. Auch die ist ja anscheiend erweiterbar und basiert eben nicht auf dem Raijintek-Teil (wie z.B. die Enermax). Und von CM soll ja noch ne Neuauflage der Eisberg kommen, doch wann, ist ne andere Frage 
Persönlich wollt ich zuerst auch ne erweiterbare AiO und wollt eigentlich zur Swiftech H220 greifen (welche damals in der PCGH nicht schlecht abschnitt), doch leider bekam man hier bei uns aktuell nur noch die neuen Modelle, wo Pumpe und AGB am Radi sitzen und zwar so, dass man die Lüfter nur noch an einer Seite montieren kann. Bei Swiftech und EKWB weiss man wenigstens, dass die auf dem Gebiet der echten Waküs ja auch keine Laien sind und von daher wohl auch auf brauchbare Komponenten setzen.
Janu, ich entschied mich schlussendlich gegen ne erweiterbare, da ich gar nicht mehr so oft am PC rumschraube und holte stattdessen die A80 von Cryorig (mit der ich bisher mehr als zufrieden bin).


----------



## mad-onion (3. Mai 2016)

Danke, Chimera.. Ich habe mich bereits gegen AIO entschieden und setze lieber auf herkömmliche WaKü-Elemente.
So habe ich jetzt gute gebrauchte Komponenten ergattert um schonmal die CPU zu kühlen, der Rest kommt dann nach und nach.
Ich beginne mit einem 360er Magicool Slim Radi, einem Cuplex Kyros Delrin Kühler und einer Magicool DCP450 Pumpe mit integriertem 250ml AGB, sowie 13/10er Schlauch.
Das dürfte auch für OC-Versuche ausreichend sein. Wenn später noch meine beiden 390er unter Wasser gesetzt werden, wird dementsprechend neu dimensioniert, was Pumpe und Radiatoren angeht, evtl. bekommen die auch ihren eigenen Kreislauf, mal sehen.
Aber diese AIOs sind für mich Geschichte


----------



## Bluefire (24. Mai 2016)

Uff, war gerade am überlegen so eine zu kaufen.. oder die Kopie von Lepa. Doch das Video ist ja echt der Hammer! Definitiv Risse im Plexiglass und das stellen die Online!?  einfach Hammer.
Eigentlich ist die genau das was ich suche...
Hat sich da mittlerweile was geändert?
Gibt's Alternativen die max 140€ kosten und ebenfalls schön mit LEDs, gefärbtem Wasser und Erweiterbarkeit daherkommen?

Edit: Naja hab mich jetzt doch für die Arctic Liquid Freezer 240 entschieden. Ist super günstig und soll angeblich sogar für das Geld von ~70€ extrem gut sein. 
LEDs usw.. nützen alle nichts wenn Plexiglas verwendet wird dass nichts taugt.


----------



## Estacado7706 (7. Juni 2016)

Meine Triton läuft nach wie vor ohne Probleme, Defekte o.ä. und wurde inzwischen 5 mal umgebettet. Zudem wurde sie ja zum Testen benutzt und an manchen Stellen doch etwas unsanfter behandelt. Wie schon mal gesagt dürften die Risse eher Einzelfälle sein. Allerdings schreibt nicht jeder, der keine Probleme hat direkt "alles ok", während es anders herum deutlich häufiger der Fall sein dürfte.

Kurzum: Kann die Triton nach wie vor n ur wärmstens empfehlen. Sowohl vom Preis, als auch von der Leistung her.


----------

